# اللهجة الكويتية: شرط السچين / شرط السكين



## DialectLearner

مرحبا يا أصدقائي،
(أشاهد الآن مسلسل "المواجهة" وفي الحلقة 24 هناك شاب قدم نفسه بالطريقة التالية: "أنا وليد شرط السجين" (بالجيم المثلثة
أرجوكم أن تشرحوا لي معناها. شكرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

الشرط هو القطع، غالبا المقصود قطع طولي (ومنه الشريط الذي يُقطع من القماش)
الكلمة الثانية هي السكين، تلك الآلة التي نستخدمها لتقطيع الطعام
لا أدري ما المقصود بالتعبير "شرط السكين" إلا أنها تبدو وكأنها تعبير عن الحدّة أو الشدّة. ربما يريد وليد أن يقول أنه حدّي (كما يُقال في الفصحى الفيصل) أو أنه شديد أو ربما يقصد الوضوح. المزيد من السياق قد يفيد


----------



## Mejeed

الذي أعرفه أن عبارة (شرط السچین) يستعملها باعة البطيخ - أو الرقي (الرگي) كما نسميه في العراق - وذلك عند المناداة على بضاعتهم ، أو يكتبونها ويجعلونها قرب البضاعة المعروضة للبيع.
وهي تعني أن البائع يشترط على نفسه استخدام السكين لفتح البطيخة (الرگیة) أمام من يريد شراءها ويسمح له بأن يقضم منها اذا رغب في ذلك ، فإن لم تعجبه من جهة لونها وطعمها فلا يلزمه بشرائها ..
وغالبا ما يختصر هؤلاء الباعة فينادون أو يكتبون (رگي ع السچين).
 ويبدو أنه حدث توسع في استخدام هذه العبارة ، فصارت تستخدم في كل الأشياء التي يشترط صاحبها على نفسه السماح بمعاينتها وتفحصها من قبل المعني بشرائها أو إستئجارها أو غير ذلك.
ولا أدري إن كانت العبارة مستعملة في الكويت لنفس هذا المعنى أو لمعنى آخر.


----------



## DialectLearner

Mahaodeh said:


> المزيد من السياق قد يفيد


شكرا يا مها. أما المزيد من السياق فموجود على الدقيقة الواحدة والعشرين من الحلقة المذكورة. باختصار: جاء صديقان ليتفاهما مع صاحب البيت على خطبة ابنته وبعد مرور دقائق عدة صادف أن جاء شقيق صاحب المنزل وابنه ليخطبا نسف البنت. ووليد الذي هو ابن شقيق صاحب البيت قدم نفسه بهذه الطريقة.



Mejeed said:


> الذي أعرفه أن عبارة (شرط السچین) يستعملها باعة البطيخ - أو الرقي (الرگي) كما نسميه في العراق - وذلك عند المناداة على بضاعتهم ، أو يكتبونها ويجعلونها قرب البضاعة المعروضة للبيع.
> .


شكرا يا مجيد!! هذا الاستخدام شيق ومنطقي.


----------



## ayed

DialectLearner said:


> مرحبا يا أصدقائي،
> (أشاهد الآن مسلسل "المواجهة" وفي الحلقة 24 هناك شاب قدم نفسه بالطريقة التالية: "أنا وليد شرط السجين" (بالجيم المثلثة
> أرجوكم أن تشرحوا لي معناها. شكرا


أنا وليد بشحمه ولحمه (نعم إنه أنا)


----------



## Mahaodeh

أها، إذا المقصود الوضوح - إنه هو بوضوح كوضوح شرط السكين


----------



## Sun-Shine

غريب
"على حد معرفتي فإن استخدام عبارة "بشحمه ولحمه
"وبالمثل " شرط السكين
تستخدم للتعريف عن النفس أمام أشخاص يعرفونك ولا يتذكرونك أو سمعوا عنك ولم يقابلوك
أي هناك معرفة مسبقة
وتقال للتعبير عن الدهشة
فمثلا شخص يعرف أن لفلانًا ابنا يسمى وليد ما إن يلتقيه فيقول
!أنت وليد
نعم إنه أنا بشحمه ولحمه


----------



## malmerri

شرط السجين هو لتأكيد الجودة والقيمة 
 كما ذكر ماجد ينادي بها باعة البطيخ او الرقي 

الرقية حمرة وطرية بشرط السجين عندما يقطعون جزء صغير منها للأثبات 

فعندما استخدمها وليد يعني للاثبات بانه هو ما غيره


----------



## DialectLearner

أشكركم على مساعدتكم القيمة!!


sun_shine 331995 said:


> غريب


نعم، أعتقد أن عموما تصرفات وليد كانت غريبة
لما ترك الصديقان ذلك البيت وجلسا ليناقشا الموضوع قال أحدهما: "في حد يقدم نفسه حق الناس يقول أنا وليد شرط السجين؟ شرط السجين شنو بعد؟"


----------

